# PSG: 230 mln a Mbappè in due anni per il rinnovo



## admin (8 Aprile 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


----------



## Gamma (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.



Questi soldi uccidono il nostro sport preferito.
Sarebbe vergognoso a dir poco.


----------



## Stex (8 Aprile 2022)

ma non han senso sti prezzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Se ne prende più di 10 il papararo in porta non vedo perché non debba guadagnare 10 volte di più l'unico vero fuoriclasse in squadra. 

Tanto continueranno a fare figuracce perché non sono gruppo e nemmeno squadra. 
Vinceranno il campionato aziendale.


----------



## morokan (8 Aprile 2022)

ammazzano il calcio così.....


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Dubito che il PSG riesca a stare dentro al nuovo Fpf con questo contratto.
E praticamente impossibile.
90% dei loro introiti sono una bella cifra... Ma se mbappe costa 115 mln a l'anno sono praticamente fuori.
Inoltre aggiungo che in questo caso non si sa se è la cifra netta che incasserà o se e la cifra che il PSG dovrà sborsare e quindi si devono anche aggiungere le tasse...


----------



## earl22 (8 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dubito che il PSG riesca a stare dentro al nuovo Fpf con questo contratto.
> E praticamente impossibile.
> 90% dei loro introiti sono una bella cifra... Ma se mbappe costa 115 mln a l'anno sono praticamente fuori.
> Inoltre aggiungo che in questo caso non si sa se è la cifra netta che incasserà o se e la cifra che il PSG dovrà sborsare e quindi si devono anche aggiungere le tasse...


hanno comprato neymar fingendo che si è pagato la clausula rescissoria da solo, faranno mega contratto di sponsorizzazione privato con mbappe in modo che i soldi non escano dal bilancio del psg.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.



Offerta benedetta dalla UEFA e dal suo fair play..


----------



## Vinx90 (8 Aprile 2022)

Poi mi spiegassero come uno a cui danno una quantità di soldi così folle possa restare con i piedi per terra e condurre una vita da atleta e professionista serio…che schifo, societa come il PSG andrebbero bandite per il bene del calcio.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


L'amore per il calcio prima di tutto

Che schifo


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Significa che il psg non impara dagli errori.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Aprile 2022)

Deve sfilargliene ancora di più a sti beduini di *****


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

tanto il Real prenderà comunque qualcuno, non è che resta beffato a guardare questo triste show


----------



## shevchampions (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


"Il PSG è la mia squadra dei sogni, mai pensato di andarmene".


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Offerta benedetta dalla UEFA e dal suo fair play..



I famosi valori dello sport e dell'equità.... Mbappè resterà come l'80% della rosa solo per il contrattone che non troverebbero da nessun altra parte.


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Questi prendono i soldi da sotto terra senza muovere un dito. Ormai per loro non valgono più nulla


----------



## Viulento (8 Aprile 2022)

onesto


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Quanti soldi hanno questi pazzi? È una follia. L Ue va in giro a fare finti proclami buonisti e poi succede sto schifo. 
Un mondo che a parole parla di sostenibilità e inclusivita' non può contemplare nel prossimo futuro questo spreco di milioni e milioni nel gabinetto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Il calcio della gente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.



Società folle che rovina il calcio e non vince nemmeno.
I cammellari sono un disastro.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il calcio della *gente*



Il calcio dell’*Agente  *


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Piccolo ot, alla faccia degli occidentali cattivi, egoisti e individualisti c'è da dire che sti cammellari preferiscono dare miliardi a gente che calcia un pallone meglio di altri, quando potrebbero sfamare interi popoli delle loro regioni; altro che il senso di comunità orientale. Di mediorientale tengono giusto l'asciugamano in testa, che ormai sembra più una questione di moda. Per il resto le prime due lire vanno via subito per riempire il garage di ferrari e limousine. A seguire grattacieli e investimento in cose come il calcio. Sono più americani degli americani stessi. Manca giusto la Coca Cola e Mcdonald. 

Anche con tutti i miliardi in banca, la loro sudditanza psicologica verso l'occidente è totale. E' l'occidente coi suoi giocattoli che indica la via a questa gente su cosa farsene di tutto questo denaro


----------



## King of the North (9 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> L'amore per il calcio prima di tutto
> 
> Che schifo


Purtroppo Mbappe in una situazione del genere non ha colpe. È praticamente obbligato ad accettare. Così come fu per Verratti e per Neymar. Il PSG è un’autentica prigione d’oro che non so come fare a diventare una grande società e ha talmente timore di perdere i suoi pezzi più pregiati che è disposta a comprarli nel verso senso della parola.
Motivo per il quale, come dico da anni, il PSG non vincerà mai nulla.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Aprile 2022)

Se l'offerta è reale, sarebbe un babbo a non accettare. 

Ma poi ne vogliamo parlare di Mbappe? Fortissimo, ma non mi sembra veramente l'uomo per cui fare follie. Io queste cose già non le concepisco, ma le potrei giusto capire per gente come Maradona, Ronaldo il fenomeno o Pele. 

Stiamo parlando di un fuoriclasse che ha perso comunque il confronto diretto col "vecchietto" Benzema (lo adoro da sempre) in Champions


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot, alla faccia degli occidentali cattivi, egoisti e individualisti c'è da dire che sti cammellari preferiscono dare miliardi a gente che calcia un pallone meglio di altri, quando potrebbero sfamare interi popoli delle loro regioni; altro che il senso di comunità orientale. Di mediorientale tengono giusto l'asciugamano in testa, che ormai sembra più una questione di moda. Per il resto le prime due lire vanno via subito per riempire il garage di ferrari e limousine. A seguire grattacieli e investimento in cose come il calcio. Sono più americani degli americani stessi. Manca giusto la Coca Cola e Mcdonald.
> 
> Anche con tutti i miliardi in banca, la loro sudditanza psicologica verso l'occidente è totale. E' l'occidente coi suoi giocattoli che indica la via a questa gente su cosa farsene di tutto questo denaro



I qatarioti sembrano essere dalla parte del blocco Occidentale, quindi pace, ma se le proprietà emiratine e saudite tengono a queste cose, li conviene penso riposizionarsi in fretta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Che schifo.. I cammellari sono la seconda rovina del calcio dopo i procuratori mafiosi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Aprile 2022)

vediamo se Mbappe è coerente e se ne va al Real Madrid.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi hanno questi pazzi? È una follia. L Ue va in giro a fare finti proclami buonisti e poi succede sto schifo.
> Un mondo che a parole parla di sostenibilità e inclusivita' non può contemplare nel prossimo futuro questo spreco di milioni e milioni nel gabinetto.


Sono i soldi dello stato Quatariota, praticamente potrebbero comprarsi anche l’Italia


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Aprile 2022)

AL-KHELAIFI, PRESIDENTE DEL PSG: "IN UCRAINA LA GENTE MUORE E QUALCUNO PARLA DI SUPERLEGA"​


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> AL-KHELAIFI, PRESIDENTE DEL PSG: "IN UCRAINA LA GENTE MUORE E QUALCUNO PARLA DI SUPERLEGA"​


Ma non ci credo che abbia detto una cosa simile .
Li avrei risposto che mentre in Ucraina la gente muore ci sono quelli che sono pronti a spendere 115 mln a l'anno per avere Mbappe


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che schifo.. I cammellari sono la seconda rovina del calcio dopo i procuratori mafiosi



Se non comprano la tua squadra del cuore decisamente LOL


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non comprano la tua squadra del cuore decisamente LOL


Onestamente da tifoso ste cose mi imbarazzerebbero.. Siamo a livelli fuori da ogni logica dai questi stanno pagando 12 milioni un portiere brocco e 18 milioni Ramos per guardare le partite, oltre a 50 milioni messi per incidere meno di insigne e 40 milioni neymar per ubriacarsi..
Probabilmente non vincerebbero manco in serie a oggi


----------



## Mika (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, il PSG è pronto a ricoprire di oro Mbappè pur di non perderlo a zero. Pronti 230 mln per due anni: 150 milioni per il rinnovo biennale, poi due tranche da 40 milioni come premio firma.


Facevano prima a comprarsi la Fiorentina (proprio la società di calcio)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot, alla faccia degli occidentali cattivi, egoisti e individualisti c'è da dire che sti cammellari preferiscono dare miliardi a gente che calcia un pallone meglio di altri, quando potrebbero sfamare interi popoli delle loro regioni; altro che il senso di comunità orientale. Di mediorientale tengono giusto l'asciugamano in testa, che ormai sembra più una questione di moda. Per il resto le prime due lire vanno via subito per riempire il garage di ferrari e limousine. A seguire grattacieli e investimento in cose come il calcio. Sono più americani degli americani stessi. Manca giusto la Coca Cola e Mcdonald.
> 
> Anche con tutti i miliardi in banca, la loro sudditanza psicologica verso l'occidente è totale. E' l'occidente coi suoi giocattoli che indica la via a questa gente su cosa farsene di tutto questo denaro


sono esseri umani, e agli esseri umani piacciono le cose elitarie. Poi vogliamo illuderci con le narrazioni fantasiose come il senso di comunità, il socialismo del volemose bene, al capitalismo colpa di tutti mali ecc, ecc facciamolo, ma l'antropologia dice che l'essere umano funziona in un certo modo


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sono esseri umani, e agli esseri umani piacciono le cose elitarie. Poi vogliamo illuderci con le narrazioni fantasiose come il senso di comunità, il socialismo del volemose bene, al capitalismo colpa di tutti mali ecc, ecc facciamolo, ma l'antropologia dice che l'essere umano funziona in un certo modo


Non mi voglio illudere sulla natura dell'essere umano, però al netto di ciò che si potrebbe pensare, cioè che va sempre peggio, in realtà sembra andare sostanzialmente tutto meglio (per esempio "Is the world getting better or worse? A look at the numbers", di Steven Pinker, su youtube).
Il fatto è che non mi accontento, e non penso che sbagliamo a indignarci se un miliardario a caso dà cifre fuori mercato a uno sportivo, perché sappiamo bene poi quale sarebbe il seguito di questi fatti
Inoltre il problema in futuro potrebbe essere che il baraccone planetario non reggerà più, non sarà sostenibile
Devono mettere dei tetti salariali veri, queste cifre non hanno un senso


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> AL-KHELAIFI, PRESIDENTE DEL PSG: "IN UCRAINA LA GENTE MUORE E QUALCUNO PARLA DI SUPERLEGA"​


Anche in Yemen la gente muore brutto beduino


----------

